# Taurus Customer Service



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a thread on Glocktalk - 1 guys neg experience w/ Taurus. Doesn't inspire much confidence...

I've been following it occassionally to see how itw as resolved...

http://www.glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=557526&perpage=25&highlight=&pagenumber=1


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well that's two more I can mark off my list, Beretta,& Taurus.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I own two Tauruses. A PT-100 and a PT-145 Millenium Pro. I had an accuracy problem with the PT100 and sent it in. Since it was over the Christmas and New Year's holidays, it took almost 8 weeks. However, since it's been returned, it's been fine. I've had ZERO problems with my PT145 with about 500 rounds through it so far.


----------

